# 28" deluxe +



## nickyb (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey guys, so I went to HD to buy the last 28" deluxe model in stock anywhere locally and when I get there, they sell it to a couple that walked up 2 minutes before me 

Now my options are the 28" deluxe + at local dealers for $1200... talk me into it


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Buy it before someone else just beats you out again and you end up trying to rationalize a 32" 

After all, it's not like you would ever be sorry for buying that nice a machine.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Buy it before someone else just beats you out again and you end up trying to rationalize a 32"
> 
> After all, it's not like you would ever be sorry for buying that nice a machine.


Haul your arse to the dealer and pick it up. Nutt'n worse that getting a blower from a big box store where they have NON QUALIFIED $8.00 employees wrenching on them. Then when sumtin goes wrong, there ya sit. What do ya do? Go to your nearest dealer, and wait on the service dept to work on all the blowers that where purchased thru them first before they work on your big box store purchase.

Smelling what I'm stepping in here? 

Today I went to my dealer to pick up a couple shear pins. Did I need them? Nope, but I like to keep my face in front of them so when I'm in a bind, they know I'm not a bad guy. I even pick up my oil there. Sometimes ya got's to play the game. Keeping in mind I also have a 25 year old John Deere Tractor that I purchased from them, and it is starting to need some help. If it was not for the JD, I may not go in there as often.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

In a way it's good HD ran out before you got it because when buying from a dealer you know it will be assembled correctly and very important you will get served before any HD Ariens brought there for work. Good Luck

Sorry Liftoff we posted at same time.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Normex said:


> In a way it's good HD ran out before you got it because when buying from a dealer you know it will be assembled correctly and very important you will get served before any HD Ariens brought there for work. Good Luck


It's like we are separated at birth. Kinda cracks me up.

No worries Normex. Just so Nickyb understands the point we are both making here.


----------



## nickyb (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks for the quick responses! The dealer says he wont have one in stock for another 2 weeks and 8 of them are already spoken for. tomorrow I will be #9

Anything I should get? hand warmers armor skids?


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

nickyb said:


> Thanks for the quick responses! The dealer says he wont have one in stock for another 2 weeks and 8 of them are already spoken for. tomorrow I will be #9
> 
> Anything I should get? hand warmers armor skids?


 I just got armor skids installed on my platinum 24" and I know they will work great! Just make sure you order 2 sets of spacers for the skids. Hand warmers will be totally up to you. If its not a lot more then get them. Ariens is awesome!


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

dwblue00 said:


> I just got armor skids installed on my platinum 24" and I know they will work great! Just make sure you order 2 sets of spacers for the skids. Hand warmers will be totally up to you. If its not a lot more then get them. Ariens is awesome!


+1 on the armor skids with spacers. Helps with the auto turn, in my opinion.


----------



## LaskoFan (Nov 15, 2014)

Nickyb
Get the + model and don't look back. It has a bigger 291CC engine and better tires. Down the road you will be happy to have the extra power and knowing it will handle anything you throw at it.

Just went through the same and got the 28+. It gets delivered on Monday.


----------



## pckeen (Nov 13, 2014)

Spend $100 more and get the 30" Deluxe.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

Yes. Go for the Deluxe 30


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

nickyb said:


> Hey guys, so I went to HD to buy the last 28" deluxe model in stock anywhere locally and when I get there, they sell it to a couple that walked up 2 minutes before me
> 
> Now my options are the 28" deluxe + at local dealers for $1200... talk me into it


Ariens ships 3000 units per day in the winter months and I suspect a hefty share go to HD's in the snow belt.


----------



## nickyb (Nov 25, 2014)

30" is all sold out as well. I'm starting to think if I should go to Husq or Craftsman at this price point now?


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

The bitter taste of poor quality lingers long after the sweet taste of low price is forgotten


----------



## nickyb (Nov 25, 2014)

vmaxed said:


> The bitter taste of poor quality lingers long after the sweet taste of low price is forgotten


My deluxe + will be here in 2 weeks


----------



## celltech (Nov 8, 2013)

I feel lucky. Bought my 28+ new last year from a dealer for $950, delivered.


----------



## attml (Nov 17, 2014)

Buy it online here it says they have the 28 http://snowblowersatjacks.com/Product-Details/ARIENS/921037 in stock and the 30 in stock - Ariens ST30DLE Platinum SnowBlowersAtJacks.Com and then take it to your local shop for assembly.

Just bought my new 28 Deluxe Track from these guys and they were great to deal with!

Mark


----------



## celltech (Nov 8, 2013)

^^ or just assemble it yourself. Not much to it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Not much to it if you know what you are doing, have the tools, the time, the room and can save money with DIY assembly. Some people aren't so lucky or just prefer to have someone who knows what they are doing assemble and adjust it for them.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

Yea it's not to bad to assemble it yourself,this is what my Ariens looked like


----------



## nickyb (Nov 25, 2014)

Looks pretty easy, but I'd rather go through the dealer. That way, if there's any warranty work needed, I'll be at the front of the line.


----------

